# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kisha dhe Kostandini

## Matrix

Te dashur vellezer dhe motra,

Po e hap kete teme sot per te diskutuar per nje nga figurat me te rendesishme te historise se krishterimit, perandorin Kostandini i Madh.

Shpeshhere pyesja veten se a eshte fitimprurese nje teme e tille ne nje forum te krishtere. Ndoshta kjo teme mund te behet shkas per perplasje mes te krishtereve, por keto perplasje nuk ua heqin atyre vellazerine me njeri-tjetrin, vellazeri kjo qe rrjedh nga zoti yne Jezu Krisht.

Perandori Kostandin (274-337 A.D)  ishte ai qe ndau epokat kristiane. Aq e thelle ishte kjo ndarje sa shpeshhere historianet i referohen epokes para Kostandinit si epoka paleo-kristiane.

Por para se te shohim ate qe ai beri gjate jetes se tij ne lidhje me Kishen, le te hedhim nje sy mbi peisazhin qe na ofron koha pak para ardhjes ne pushtet te perandorit.

Le te kthehemi ne kohe ne vitin 66 A.D. Ne kete kohe ne Rome sundonte Neroni, i cili per here te pare ndermori persekutimin romak ndaj kristianeve. Ky persekutim deshmon se Kisha ne kete kohe ishte aq e perhapur sa kishte rene ne sy te shtetit, po keshtu deshmon se Kisha ne ate kohe ishte nje krijese fare e pambrojtur, qe mund te shkelej me kembe fare pa problem nga cdokush qe e deshironte kete.

Ne kete kohe shume kristiane u bene pre e luaneve te uritur dhe u kryqezuan pa meshire duke u akuzuar si zjarrvenes te Romes.

Pas Neronit, persekutimi i kristianeve hyri ne mode. Te vrisje nje kristian jepte aq satisfaksion sa vrasja e nje dreri ne gjueti! Ne ne ate kohe ishim preja me e pelqyer e paganeve!

Kishte periudha kur Kisha nuk sulmohej nga paganet, dhe ne keto momente Kisha rritej, kishte periudha kur Kisha sulmohej egersisht nga paganet, dhe perseri Kisha rritej.

Ne fund te shekullit te trete, Kisha arriti ne 10% te Perandorise Romake.
Tani ishte koha e ardhjes ne pushtet te perandorit Dioklecian, i cili sundoi per 303-306 A.D. Ne kete periudhe filloi perndjekja ne shkalle perandorie e Kishes. Diokleciani njihet si perandori qe ka bere persekutimin me te eger nga te gjithe perandoret e tjere.

Ne keto 3 vjet, Kisha u perlye me gjak martiresh me shume se cdo here tjeter.

Persa i perket feve qe ekzistonin ne ate kohe, me e perhapura ishte Mitraizmi (besimi ne Diellin) dhe Kulti i Perandorit (Besimi qe Perandori eshte Hyjnor).
Keto ishin fete "ne mode". 
Pervec ketyre kishte dhe kulte te tjera qe lidheshin me "zota" te preferuar.

Ne kete kohe, vjen ne pushtet Perandori Kostandin.

I bindur se ishte Zoti i te Krishtereve ai qe i dha pushtetin dhe fitoren mbi rivalet e tij, filloi gradualisht te tregonte afeksion per kete "kult"! Them kult se ne syte e botes pagane ne s'ishim vecse nje kult i cuditshem, qe adhuronte nje marangoz te kryqezuar para 300 vjetesh!

Me hipjen e tij ne fron, Kostandini legalizoi besimin kristian me ediktin e Milanit, v. 313 A.D.
Ne kete periudhe 313-380 A.D, pra brenda nje brezi njerezor, Kisha arriti nga 10-20% e perandorise ne 100%. Ne vitin 380 A.D perandori Theodhos, e shpalli Krishterimin fe zyrtare duke nxjerre lashte ligjit cdo fe tjeter ne perandori!!!

Le te kthehemi tani te Kostandini. Sic dihet fare qarte nga historia e jetes se tij, ai u pagezua vetem disa dite para vdekjes! Pra kemi nje perandor pagan deri ne fund te jetes se tij. Pra kjo tregon se gjate gjithe kohes qe ai i sherbente Kishes, ai nuk ishte pjese e saj. Pra kemi nje person i cili eshte:
1-) Perandor
2-) Pagan

Pa dashur aspak te gjykoj kete perandor, mund te themi se Kisha ne kete kohe u be e " e preferuara" e dikujt qe ishte jashte saj!

Po ashtu si perandor, Kostandini, ishte i interesuar per ruajtjen e perandorise nga cdo percarje e karakterit fetar! Ndaj shpeshhere nderhynte brenda Kishes per te zgjidhur me anen e forces, probleme qe dukeshin se mund te shkaktoni percarje ne Kishe, dhe si rrjedhim dhe ne perandori!

Paganet kur shihnin afeksionin e perandorit me Kishen, filluan te pranonin turma-turma krishterimin.
Pra kemi te bejme me nje konvertim ne krishterim ne mase.
Por konvertim a do te thote rilindje?

Keshtu pra, ata qe ishin te krishteret origjinale, qe i kishin shpetuar persekutimeve, tani perbenin pakicen ne Kishe.
Dhe deri ne vitin 380, kjo "race" ishte pothuajse e zhdukur krejt nga realiteti tokesor!

Tani te krishteret kerkoheshin te ishin te ditur, te njihnin mire filozofite dhe retorikat aristoteliane, pasi ata ishin tani aristokracia e re!

Por keta pagane te konvertuar ishin mesuar me rite, me festime Dielllindjesh, me degjime predikimesh, me vajtje ne Tempuj me raste festash, dhe si te tille nuk mund te hiqnin dore lehte nga keto menyra jetese! Ne fund te fundit ishin vetem te konvertuar dhe jo te rilindur!

Ne kete Kohe, PER HERE TE PARE ne historine e saj, Kisha shpall se jo cdokush qe pranon te jete i krishtere, eshte patjeter i tille. Pra kemi dallimin midis "te krishtereve" dhe "te krishtereve te vertete"!
Ne kete moment ndodh dhe dallimi midis "te krishtereve" dhe "shenjtoreve"....

..................................................  .................................................
Do ju ftoja te gjitheve vellezer e motra, per te sjelle materiale qe flasin per kete periudhe te historise sone....

----------


## marcus1

Shume nga juve do dini se si u be i krishter Kostandini. Ai pa ne enderr shenjen e kryqit para nje beteje me fjalet: nga kjo shenje do fitosh. Me pas e fitoi betejen dhe keshtu ai na u be i krishter. 

Pra Krishti qe zgjodhi te lindte ne stan bagetish, Krishti qe zgjodhi te hynte ne Jeruzalem siper nje kerrici, Krishti qe zgjodhi te perbuzej, te perndiqej dhe te vdiste ne Kryq, te mesonte te tjeret te paguanin taksat ndersa cifutet e prisnin qe t'i clironte nga perandoria Romake, Krishti qe u zbulua ne nje menyre krejt te kundert tek Pali, i cili nuk guxonte as nje fjale te keqe t'u thoshte prifterinjve te asaj kohe, ky Krisht pra i tha Kostandinit se me lufte ai do behej i Krishter.

Ky Krisht qe erdhi ne toke, midis te tjerash te na mesonte neve Kryqin, ky Krisht "bekoi" luften e Perandorit te madh. Ai Krisht qe na mesoi neve te kthejme faqen tjeter kur na godasin ne njeren faqe, ky Krisht nxiska luften. 

Me falni po nje Krisht te tille une nuk e kam mesuar. Une kam njohur nje Krisht tjeter, dhe ate Krisht do ndjek deri ne fund te jetes sime, edhe sikur te me duhet te vuaj ne emrin e Tij. (ne fakt do ishte nje nder i madh qe do me bente nese do vuaja ne emer te Tij.)

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit vella Liveintwoplaces per mesazhin tend, Krishti i kryqezuar eshte Krishti qe ndjekim ne!

Por le te marrim si te vertete traditen qe thote se Kostandini e pa ate kryq ne enderr, apo vizion!

Ne rast se do ta shihnim ne nje dicka te tille, cfare do kuptonim:  Vendose Kryqin neper flamujt e tu qe te fitosh luften?

Apo merr Kryqin tend, moho veten dhe me ndiq?

Eshte e vertete qe me Kryqin ne fitojme, por ne asnje menyre duke e vendosur Kryqin neper flamujt dhe duke vrare ne emer te Krishtit. 

Kete mesim ndoqen fiqnjet tane, serbet dhe greket kur therrnin foshnjet ne emer te Krishtit! Kete mesim ndiqnin inkuizitoret kur digjnin te gjalle heretiket, kete mesim ndiqnin judenjte kur vrane Krishtin dhe deshmorin e pare Stefanin etj...

Me kete nuk dua te akuzoj Kostandinin si person, por ai me dashje apo pa dashje ishte iniciatori i nje politike qe e deformoi krejt misionin e Kishes ne bote!

Me politiken e Kostandinit, Kisha mori tre plage ne trupin e saj, plage te cilat jane te pasheruara ende sot:

1-)  Standartizimin global
2-)  Centralizimin
3-)  Ritualizimin

1-) Plaga e pare qendron ne berjen globale te asaj c'ka duhet te jete lokale. Pra Kisha nuk ka pse te kete te njejten trajte ne cdo qytet ku ajo jeton. Keshtu psh Kisha e Tiranes nuk ka pse te kete te njejten forme me Kishen e Korces. Kishat i bashkon dashuria per Jezusin por aspak jeta e jashtme qe ato kane.
Keshtu psh keto dy Kisha mund te mos mblidhen ne te njejten dite te javes, mund te mos kene te njejtat kenge, mund te mos kene te njejten jete. Por ajo c'ka i bashkon eshte Dashuria per Dhendrrin

2-) Centralizimin.
Ky eshte bashkimi i cdo gjeje ne duart e liderve te Kishes, pra gjithe jeta e Kishes eshte koncentruar aty. Liderat e sotem s'jane vecse ca kopje te shemtuara te pleqve apo peshkopeve te epokes para-Kostandiniane. Kjo jo persa i perket jetes private te tyre, por persa i perket funksioneve qe kane ne Kishe.
Per kete kemi diskutuar ne temat e tjera me gjere

3-)  Ritualizimin
Kthimi i jetes se Kishes ne rite qe perseriten cdo jave eshte vrases per jeten shpirterore. Riti sado madheshtor qe te jete, VRET!
Pervec kesaj shnderrimi i jetes se Kishes ne rit e humb gjithe kuptimin e saj te vertete.

Dhe se fundi do dua te kujtoj thenien e shkrimtarit te hershem kristian, Tertulianit:  

* "Cezaret mund te behen kristiane vetem atehere kur bota te mos kete me nevoje per ta, ose atehere kur gjithe te krishteret te behen cezare!"*

I ketij mendimi ishte dhe shkrimtari tjeter Shen Justini!

Per me shume detaje mund te lexoni mbi jeten e Kostandinit ne enciklopedine katolike online. Aty pa dashur zbulohen shume te verteta, qe deri me sot i jane fshehur botes se krishtere!

Sidoqofte e verteta eshte varrosur neper podrumet e errta te historise nderkombetare dhe ne s'mund te bejme tjeter vecse te mundohemi ta rindertojme ate duke perdorur projeksionet qe ajo ka lene mbi dokumentat qe kane mbijetuar

----------


## Albo

Per te mesuar sa me shume mbi jeten e Konstandinit, vizitoni arkivat e Enciklopedise Katolike ketu.

----------


## Albo

Matrix, te ftoj te lexosh me shume mbi jeten e Konstandinit te Madh perpara se te besh pergjithesime te gabuara si me lart, qe jane jo vetem  te gabuara, por edhe te paverteta.

Une nuk dua te hyj ne debat historik, prandaj te dhashe lidhjen me siper per te lexuar ne anglisht sa me shume mbi jeten dhe vepren e Konstandinit, por do te te rendit vetem evenimentet e jetes se tij qe une mendoj ndryshuane menyre te pakthyeshme kahun e historise njerezore.

1. Konstandini i Madh e pushtoi Romen me shenjen e kryqit ne mburojat e ushtareve te tij, pasi shenja e kryqit i doli ne enderr (Shpirti i Shenjte) duke e verbuar me driten e saj dhe duke i folur ne gjume se Kryqi do ti falte vetem fitore. Prandaj ai dha urdher qe diten e betejes, ushtria e tij me e vogel ne numer te mbante ne mburojat e veta nje shenje kryqi qe atij i doli ne enderr.

2. Konstandini i Madh eshte i vetmi perandor romak qe shkaterroi njehere e pergjithmone traditen pagane te parardhesve te tij qe e shpallnin veten Zot dhe adhuroheshin nga popujt e botes si te tille. Konstandini ishte i pari perandor romak qe nuk e shpalli veten Zot, por zgjodhi te pagezohet ne moshen 90 vjecare, pagezim qe eshte ilustruar edhe me nje mural ne Rome.

3. Konstandini dergoi nenen e tij Shen Helena ne Token e Shenjte per te gjetur proven e ekzistences se "Perendise se Kryqit" sic do ta quante ai. Edhe pse ne moshe te madhe, nena e tij pas 2 vjetesh arriti te zbuloje proven e madhe qe ruhet edhe sot e kesaj dite ne Katedralen e Shen Helena ne Itali. Ajo zbuloi dhe solli ne rome ate pjesen e drurit te mberthyer mbi kryq mbi koken e Jezu Krishtit kur u kryqezua, ku shkruhej ne tre gjuhe, latinisht, hebraisht dhe greqisht, "Jezusi i Nazarethit, mbreti i hebrejve". Ne ate vend qe u zbulua kryqi ne token e shenjte, Konstandini dha urdher te ngrihej nje tempull madheshto i krishtere i cili u ndertua per 3 vjet.

4. Me sjelljen e proves ne Rome nga nena e tij, Konstandini tashme kishte nje prove per tua paraqitur popujve mbi ekzistencen e "Perendise se kryqit". Ai jo vetem qe i mbrojti te krishteret nga perskutimi i gjeneraleve romake, por ai edhe aleancat i ngriti ne emrin e "Perendise se Kryqit", me anen e te ciles fitoi te gjitha betejat dhe arriti te veje perseri nen kontroll perandorine romake, qe shtrihej ne mbare boten. Ushtaret e Konstandinit dalloheshin nga Shenja e Kryqit ne mburojat e tyre.

5. Ai e zhvendosi qendren e perandorise se tij ne Stambollin e sotem dhe ne Konstandinopojen e atehershme, qe do te thote 'Qyteti i Konstandinit', emer qe u vu ne emer te tij.

Konstandini eshte i shenjte pasi ai vuri ne vend Vullnetin e Perendise. Ai ishte i Zgjedhur i Tij prej perandoreve romake. Mos e gjykoni Konstandinin si "pagan" e me the te thashe, pasi edhe dishepujt e Krishtit nuk u shenjteruan para se te takonin Krishtin, por kur rane ne kontakt dhe e ndoqen Ate. Vleresoni ate qe Konstandini arriti te vere ne vend dhe menyrene se si ai e vuri Vullnetin e Perendise ne vend.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> [B]Konstandini eshte i shenjte pasi ai vuri ne vend Vullnetin e Perendise. Ai ishte i Zgjedhur i Tij prej perandoreve romake. Mos e gjykoni Konstandinin si "pagan" e me the te thashe, pasi edhe dishepujt e Krishtit nuk u shenjteruan para se te takonin Krishtin, por kur rane ne kontakt dhe e ndoqen Ate. Vleresoni ate qe Konstandini arriti te vere ne vend dhe menyrene se si ai e vuri Vullnetin e Perendise ne vend./B]


Po si ka mundesi qe beri vullnetin e Perendise ne nje kohe qe u pagezua pak para se te vdiste? Perse nuk u pagezua qe kur besoi ne Krisht? Po si ka mundesi qe Krishti te bekonte luften e tij?

Gjithashtu une nuk kam thene se nuk eshte i shenjte sepse ka qene pagan. Te gjithe neve kemi qene pagane para se te besonim ne Krisht. Une them se ai futi paganizmin brenda ne kishe, duke i bere nje dem shume te madh kishes. Ate qe nuk mundi ta benin persekutimet, e beri liria qe ju dha te krishtereve si dhe futja e riteve pagane ne Kishe.

Albo, me qe je ne Amerike do ta kesh shume te lehte te gjesh kete liber: "Pagan Christianity"  Merre mundimin ta lexosh nese gjen pak kohe, dhe pastaj po te duash grise, urreje, digje apo nuk e di se c'fare, por per nje gje do jem i sigurte, nuk do kesh mundesi ta kundershtosh pasi c'do gje qe shkruhet aty mbeshtetet 100% me fakte historike dhe te jepen keto si "footnotes" ne menyre qe mund ta kontrollosh cdo gje qe shkruhet ne ate liber.

----------


## Albo

> Po si ka mundesi qe beri vullnetin e Perendise ne nje kohe qe u pagezua pak para se te vdiste? Perse nuk u pagezua qe kur besoi ne Krisht? Po si ka mundesi qe Krishti te bekonte luften e tij?


Po te marresh mundimin te lexosh materialet e Enciklopedise Katolike mbi Konstandinin, do te mesosh qe ai mori ne mbrojtje te krishteret e persekutuar me ardhjen e tij ne pushtet, ashtu si te gjitha aleancat e tij ushtarake i ngriti mbi kushtin e mbrojtjes se jetes se besimtareve te krishtere ne Perandori. Ai u pagezua ne fund te jetes se tij, pasi e ktheu Krishterimin si fe te perandorise se tij, duke u dhene njerezve dhe popujve te perandorise shembullin e tij me anen e pagezimit.




> Gjithashtu une nuk kam thene se nuk eshte i shenjte sepse ka qene pagan. Te gjithe neve kemi qene pagane para se te besonim ne Krisht. Une them se ai futi paganizmin brenda ne kishe, duke i bere nje dem shume te madh kishes. Ate qe nuk mundi ta benin persekutimet, e beri liria qe ju dha te krishtereve si dhe futja e riteve pagane ne Kishe.


Cilat jane keto rituale pagane qe Konstandini futi ne Kishe? Ta kam thene edhe njehere tjeter, ti nuk i njeh ritualet e Kishes Apostolike, nuk njeh as domethenien e tyre, keshtu qe nuk je ne pozita te tilla qe ti gjykosh. Konstandini nuk e shpalli veten Baba te Kishes, por Sherbetor te Zotit te Kryqit, kete e simbolizon pagezimi i tij. 




> Albo, me qe je ne Amerike do ta kesh shume te lehte te gjesh kete liber: "Pagan Christianity" Merre mundimin ta lexosh nese gjen pak kohe, dhe pastaj po te duash grise, urreje, digje apo nuk e di se c'fare, por per nje gje do jem i sigurte, nuk do kesh mundesi ta kundershtosh pasi c'do gje qe shkruhet aty mbeshtetet 100% me fakte historike dhe te jepen keto si "footnotes" ne menyre qe mund ta kontrollosh cdo gje qe shkruhet ne ate liber.


Eshte interesant kur nje besimtar i krishtere i rekomandon nje besimtari "tradicional" te krishtere qe te lexoje nje liber mbi "ritualet pagane te Kishes". Kisha ne te cilen une shkoj nuk u themelua as dje, as vitin qe kaloi, as dekaden qe kaloi, as shekullin qe kaloi, as mijevjecarin qe kaloi, por u themelua 2000 vjet me pare me vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Jezu Krishtit.

Jetimi qe nuk e ka patur fatin te njohi ngrohtesine familjare, mundohet te krijoje ne mendjen e tij imazhin e familjes, asaj familje qe ai nuk e pati ndonjehere. Keta jetime ndahen ne ata qe qe kur rriten e behen burra/gra e mbushin kete boshllek shpirteror duke krijuar familjen e tyre; ashtu sic ka edhe nga ata qe e zhvleresojne dhe sulmojne institucionin e familjes.

Pasi te mbaroj se lexuari historine 2000 vjecare te kishes sime dhe mesimet e shenjtoreve te Kishes Orthodokse, do te lexoj edhe librin qe ju keshilloni.

Albo

----------


## Matrix

Qellimi hapjes se temes nuk eshte per te gjykyar Kostandinin, por te pare se cfare plagesh mori Kisha duke filluar nga kjo periudhe!

Pra qe nga Kostandini e 1700 vjet ne vazhdim filloi te ndertohet Sistemi Fetar kristian, i cili s'eshte tjeter vecse "KundraPesha" e Kishes!

Pra kjo Bishe qe ngjet si Qengj dhe flet si Kuceder!


Problemi real eshte me i thelle se Kostandini!
Eshte zemra e rene e njeriut! Njeriu here pas here i kthehet Pemes se Njohurise, sepse aty mendon te behet si Perendia!

Fakti qe sjell Kostandinin eshte per te treguar se Kisha nuk kaloi ne menyre te natyrshme, apo organike ne Sistemi fetar kristian. 

Ajo u fut aty nga jashte! Ashtu si nje luan nuk mund te futet me deshiren e vet ne Kafaz, por detyrohet te futet, ashtu dhe kristianet u futen me zor aty!

Ngritja e Sistemit Fetar Kristian, nuk e humbi shenjterine e Kishes, sepse kete shenjteri Ajo e ka marre nga Dhendrri i Saj njehere e pergjithmone!

Pra nuk eshte ketu e keqja.
E keqja eshte sepse sot ekziston Kisha dhe AntiKisha!
Njera e lire, tjetra Imponuese!
NJera e shenjte, tjetra blasfemuese!
NJera Nuse, tjetra prostitute!
NJera e Krishtit,tjetra e Botes!
NJera qe ze fill nga Pema e Jetes, tjetra nga Pema e Njohurise!

Ky eshte problemi real qe ekzsiton sot!


Pra Kostandini s'ishte vecse nje X qe filloi ate c'ka duhej te fillonte dhe qe ishte planifikuar qe ne perjetesi qe te fillonte!

Kostandini si person?
Ne eshte i shenjte, eshte vellai yne, dhe kete deshirojme me gjithe shpirt!

Por eshte tjeter te flasesh per Kostandinin dhe tjeter per vepren e Tij! Ndoshta ai eshte i shpetuar, por vepra e tij e rene (sikurse cdo veper e jona kur vjen prej mishit tone dhe jo prej Krishtit!)

Per kete lexoni historine e kishes nga Philip Scaf!
Eshte online!

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Matrix_ 
> *Por eshte tjeter te flasesh per Kostandinin dhe tjeter per vepren e Tij! Ndoshta ai eshte i shpetuar, por vepra e tij e rene (sikurse cdo veper e jona kur vjen prej mishit tone dhe jo prej Krishtit!)*


AMEN VELLA I SHENJTE 

Me pelqen shume edhe fjalia qe ke vene ne kllapa. "sikurse cdo veper e jona kur vjen prej mishit tone dhe jo prej Krishtit!"

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Pasi te mbaroj se lexuari historine 2000 vjecare te kishes sime dhe mesimet e shenjtoreve te Kishes Orthodokse, do te lexoj edhe librin qe ju keshilloni.*


Jo i dashur vella, historia e kishes tende eshte 1700 vjecare. Nese do gjesh edhe faktin me te vogel gjate 300 vjeteve te pare te krishterimit qe ka ngjasi me kishen ortodokse do te lutesha te ma jepje edhe mua.

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Jetimi qe nuk e ka patur fatin te njohi ngrohtesine familjare, mundohet te krijoje ne mendjen e tij imazhin e familjes, asaj familje qe ai nuk e pati ndonjehere. Keta jetime ndahen ne ata qe qe kur rriten e behen burra/gra e mbushin kete boshllek shpirteror duke krijuar familjen e tyre; ashtu sic ka edhe nga ata qe e zhvleresojne dhe sulmojne institucionin e familjes.*


Hmmm, gjithsesi faleminderit qe shfaq opinionin tend hapur. Me te thene te drejten, me ka pelqyer ky diskutim qe po bejme mbi kete teme, pasi nuk ka patur asnje sulm personal. Kjo tregon se kemi arritur nje nivel te kenaqur debati. Me kete rast dua te te falenderoj ty dhe te gjithe ata qe po marrin pjese duke diskutuar ne kete teme. 

Persa i perket familjes, dua te them se jam anetar i asaj familje hyjnore qe kur pranova Krishtin ne jeten time. Ai me lau me gjakun e tij te derdhur ne Kryq dhe me biresoi edhe mua. Qe ne ate cast jam bere edhe une nje nga bijte e shumte te Atit dhe pjestar i popullit te Tij, ashtu sic je ti, deshmuesi, Matrix, Astiriti etj. Jo me kot quajme njeri-tjetrin vellezer, pasi jemi pjestar te se njejtes familje.

----------


## Albo

> Pra qe nga Kostandini e 1700 vjet ne vazhdim filloi te ndertohet Sistemi Fetar kristian, i cili s'eshte tjeter vecse "KundraPesha" e Kishes!
> 
> Pra kjo Bishe qe ngjet si Qengj dhe flet si Kuceder!



Sistemi fetar kristian??? Nje fjale e re ne fjalorin pagan te "Krishterimit" kjo? Nese per ty Kisha eshte nje sistem fetar, besimi yt ne Krisht eshte i barabarte me besimin ne nje parti politike, pasi edhe ato kane nje "sistem politik". Sot ia jep voten njerez partie/feje, neser mund tia japesh tjetres.

Kisha eshte Bishe qe flet si Kuceder??? Zoti paste meshire per ty matrix, pasi ti nuk e di se cfare shkruan dhe kujt ia drejton. Paske marre persiper te gjykosh Kishen e Shenjte, kur ti nuk je i denje as ta quash veten anetar i Saj. Kisha Apostolike eshte Kisha qe themeluan apostujt e Krishtit qe vine deri ne ditet tona dhe gjithmone i ka prire Drita e Jezu Krishtit dhe bekimi i Tij. Ne vend qe te mundoheni te shikoni Vullnetin e Perendise dhe te degjoni zerin e Tij, ju cirreni me fjale te kota qe ju cojne ne mekat.




> Problemi real eshte me i thelle se Kostandini!
> Eshte zemra e rene e njeriut! Njeriu here pas here i kthehet Pemes se Njohurise, sepse aty mendon te behet si Perendia!


Si mund te gjykosh ti Konstandinin e njeriun, kur ti nuk je ne gjendje te shpetosh veten tende?! Lajmi i Mire i Jezu Krishtit te drejtohet ty dhe vjen per shpetimin tend. Shpenzo me shume kohe me rritjen tuaj shpirterore dhe me pak kohe te gjykosh njerezit e kesaj bote. Leria gjykimin Zotit Krisht ne Diten e Gjykimit.




> E keqja eshte sepse sot ekziston Kisha dhe AntiKisha!
> Njera e lire, tjetra Imponuese!
> NJera e shenjte, tjetra blasfemuese!
> NJera Nuse, tjetra prostitute!
> NJera e Krishtit,tjetra e Botes!
> NJera qe ze fill nga Pema e Jetes, tjetra nga Pema e Njohurise!


Kisha e Lire dhe imponuese? Mos do te thuash qe njera te lejon te shpikesh rregullat dhe besimet qe te vijne ty per shtat, dhe tjetra te imponon ritualet dhe mesimet qe kane mesuar me dhjetra breza para teje?!

Kishe e shenjte dhe bllasfemiste? Ketu besoj do te thuash qe te pelqen te ndertosh Te Verteten qe te pelqen ty te besosh, dhe jo  te Verteten me te cilen kane shkelur vdekjen mijra shpirtra para teje?!

NJera Nuse, tjetra prostitute? Ketu do te thuash qe anetaret e Kishes jane prostituta per ty pasi ata jane fytyra dhe zeri i Kishes, apo se jeta e tyre eshte nje pasqure qe te prish ty syte pasi te pasqyron mekatet e tua?

Njera e Krishtit e tjetra e botes? Trashegimtaret e Jezu Krishtit ne kete bote ishin apostujt e tij, prandaj edhe kisha jone e ka emrin Kishe Apostolike. Ajo e botes dallohet se si apostujt i trajton si njerez te kesaj bote e jo si shenjtore.

NJera qe ze fill nga Pema e Jetes, tjetra nga Pema e Njohurise??? Ne ate Kishe qe une shkoj, anetaret e kishes ulin koken perpara Zotit, deklarojne kredon e besimit te tyre ne Krisht ne nje ze, i luten Zotit se bashku, degjojne te lexohet ungjilli se bashku, refejne mekatet perpara Zotit dhe ne prane te mbare komunitetit, marin kungimin dhe naforen e shenjte. Pemen e Njohurise kerkoje tek ata qe mundohen te gjejne shpetim duke interpretuar sa me mire Biblen ne menyre qe tu pershtatet individualitetit dhe botekuptimit te tyre!




> Pra Kostandini s'ishte vecse nje X qe filloi ate c'ka duhej te fillonte dhe qe ishte planifikuar qe ne perjetesi qe te fillonte!


Edhe e pranon qe Konstandini vuri ne vend Vullnetin e Perendise, edhe e denon vepren e Tij. Kush gjykon Vullnetin apo Sherbetoret e Zgjedhur per te vene kete Vullnet ne vend, dyshon Fjalen e Perendise.




> Por eshte tjeter te flasesh per Kostandinin dhe tjeter per vepren e Tij! Ndoshta ai eshte i shpetuar, por vepra e tij e rene (sikurse cdo veper e jona kur vjen prej mishit tone dhe jo prej Krishtit!)


Vepra e Konstandinit te Madh ka rene? Konstandini nuk ka "vepra te tij", nese ai do te kish vepra ai nuk kish perse pagezohej por e shpallte veten August e Zot perpara popujve te perandorise se tij. Ajo qe ti quan "Vepra e Konstandinit" e ka emrin e vertete Vullnet i Perendise. Ishte Vullneti i Tij qe sherbetoret e tij te persekutuar te merreshin ne mbrojtje, ishte Vullneti i Tij qe atehere kur bota ishte e bashkuar ne nje perandori, Ati te deshmonte madheshtine e Tij si ne jeten personale edhe ne fitoret e Konstandinit. Ati e mbolli faren e shpetimit edhe tek popujt e tjere jo-hebre. Lajmi i Mire u perhap ne cdo cep te Perandorise Romake!

----------


## Albo

> Persa i perket familjes, dua te them se jam anetar i asaj familje hyjnore qe kur pranova Krishtin ne jeten time. Ai me lau me gjakun e tij te derdhur ne Kryq dhe me biresoi edhe mua. Qe ne ate cast jam bere edhe une nje nga bijte e shumte te Atit dhe pjestar i popullit te Tij, ashtu sic je ti, deshmuesi, Matrix, Astiriti etj. Jo me kot quajme njeri-tjetrin vellezer, pasi jemi pjestar te se njejtes familje.


Si mund te jeni anetare te familjes se Krishtit, kur ne Kishen tuaj ju nuk pranoni as Nenen, as apostujt, as apostujt e apostujve qe sollen Lajmin e Mire deri ne ditet tona?!

Familja qe ju keni ngritur, eshte familja e juaj, ajo nuk ka asgje te perbashket me Kishen e Shenjte qe themeloi Jezu Krishti dhe ngriten apostujt. 

Qe ta kuptosh perse KISHA E SHENJTE ka mbi 2000 vjet qe eshte themeluar, kujto fjalet e Jezu Krishtit ne oborin e tempullit hebre: "Une do ta shkaterroj dhe rindertoj kete tempull per 3 dite." Kisha e Shenjte eshte e Shenjte pasi ne themelet e saj u derdh gjaku i Jezu Krishtit.

Albo

----------


## Albo

> *Trashëgimia Apostolike* ka qenë një problem shumë i madh që prej shekullit të dytë e këtej, jo si një dogmë e thjeshtë, por si diçka kritike për ruajtjen e besimit. Mësues të rremë kanë dalë në skenë duke këmbëngulur se janë përfaqësuesit autoritar të Kishës së krishterë. Duke deklaruar autoritetin nga Perëndia, duke apeluar disa zbulesa të veçanta, disa kanë sajuar prejardhje mësuesish duke supozuar se kthehen pas tek Krishti apo Apostujt. Si kundërpërgjigje, Kisha e hershme këmbëngulte se kishte një shtresë apostolike autoritative që kalonte nga brezi në brez. Ata e detajuan atë prejardhje aktuale, duke treguar se si klerikët e saj ishin dorëzuar prej atyre që eshin zgjedhur nga pasardhësit e Apostujve, zgjedhur nga vetë Krishti.
> Trashëgimnia apostolike është një faktor i domosdoshëm për ruajtjen e unitetit në Kishë. Ata që marrin pjesë në këtë trashëgimni janë të përgjegjshëm për të dhe janë përgjegjës për ruajtjen e të gjitha praktikave dhe mësimeve në Kishë, ashtu siç u themeluan nga Apostujt. Bindja thjesht personale, se doktrina e një njeriu të vetëm është e saktë, nuk mund të konsiderohet si provë e mjaftueshme e saktësisë. Sot kritikuesit e trashëgimnisë apostolike janë ata të cilët qendrojnë jashtë asaj trashëgimnie historike dhe që kërkojnë të vetidentifikohen vetëm me Kishën e hershme. *Numri i madh i sekteve fetare në botë ka ardhur për shkak të mohimit të trashegimisë apostolike*.

----------


## marcus1

_Postuar më parë nga Albo_ [QUOTE
Si mund te jeni anetare te familjes se Krishtit, kur ne Kishen tuaj ju nuk pranoni as Nenen, as apostujt, as apostujt e apostujve qe sollen Lajmin e Mire deri ne ditet tona?!
Familja qe ju keni ngritur, eshte familja e juaj, ajo nuk ka asgje te perbashket me Kishen e Shenjte qe themeloi Jezu Krishti dhe ngriten apostujt.[/QUOTE]



i]Postuar më parë nga Albo [/i]
Qe ta kuptosh perse KISHA E SHENJTE ka mbi 2000 vjet qe eshte themeluar, kujto fjalet e Jezu Krishtit ne oborin e tempullit hebre: "Une do ta shkaterroj dhe rindertoj kete tempull per 3 dite." Kisha e Shenjte eshte e Shenjte pasi ne themelet e saj u derdh gjaku i Jezu Krishtit.[QUOTE



Sa kontradiktore jane keto dy pasazhe! Te lexosh pasazhin e dyte nuk mund te besh gje tjeter vecse te thuash me gojen plot Amen. Por kur lexon te parin, habitesh dhe thua; a eshte e mundur t'i kete shkruar i njejti person keto dy pasazhe?

Nga njera ane thuhet se familja ime nuk ka asgje te perbashket me Kishen e Shenjte..... dhe nga ana tjeter thuhet se ne themelet e saj u derdh gjaku i Jezu Krishtit. 

Si ka mundesi qe une qe jam lare me gjakun e Jezu Krishtit te mos jem biri i Perendise, pra pjestar i familjese se Tij?

Kjo tregon i dashur Albo se ti Kishe te Shenjte quan vetem Kishen Ortodokse. Vetem keshtu mund te quhen te llogjikshme ato qe ke shkruar me pare. Une shpjegim tjeter nuk mund te jap. Eshte i vetmi shpjegim qe mund t'i japim per te mos quajtur keto pasazhe kontradiktore. Nese e kam gabim me thuaj. Por nese eshte ashtu sic e kam kuptuar une, nuk mund te them gje tjeter vecse zemra dhe dashuria e Atit eshte shume me e madhe se sa e njerezve. Une prehem ne dashurine e Tij. 

liveintwoplaces

----------


## Matrix

Albo,

Ti nuk i ke kuptuar as 1% ato qe une kam shkruar!

Me vjen keq per kete!

Ne shkrimin tim kam vene perballe Kishen me Antikishen i dashur!

Nqs se pranojme qe ka Krisht dhe AntiKrisht, duhet te pranojme qe ka Kishe dhe AntiKishe! Eshte e natyrshme!

AntiKrishti s'eshte vecse nje Ngjashmeri e Krishtit ne dukje, por ne fryme krejt i kundert!
Keshtu eshte dhe AntiKisha!

Une nuk kam thene fare se anetaret e filan kishe jane Prostituta! Dhe nqs jane, mua nuk me hyn ne qese fare!
Ajo qe mua me intereson eshte qe Sistemi qe i ngjet Nuses eshte Prostitute!

Kjo me intereson per faktin se shume anetare te familjes sime mund te shkojne tek Prostituta duke menduar se ajo eshte Nusja!

Cfare eshte nje prostitute?
Eshte nje person qe nuk ka Burre!
Eshte nje person qe shet trupin e saj per pare!
Eshte nje person qe u imponohet klienteve te saj!

Cfare eshte nje Nuse?
Eshte nje person qe ka Burre!
Eshte nje person qe nuk i vete ne mendje per te shkuar me te tjere!
Eshte nje person qe nuk ka kliente!

Hidhi nje sy historise dhe mos u mjafto me broshuren: "Cfare besojne te krishteret ortodokse?"

Persa i perket asaj qe them se si eshte e mundur qe besoj se ngritja e sistemit fetar eshte ne planin e Perendise por ne njejten kohe eshte e denuar prej Tij, te kujtoj se ne bote ekziston vetem nje Burim ngjarjesh!

Ky eshte Zoti yne!
Ne rast se do kemi dy burime Zotin + Djallin do i binte te kalonim ne Biteizem apo jo?

Perse Zoti e lejon AntiKishen?
Per te njejten arsye qe lejon AntiKrishtin!

AntiKisha s'eshte tjeter vecse sherbetore e Kishes! 
Per kete u krijua!

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga liveintwoplaces_ 
> Kjo tregon i dashur Albo se ti Kishe te Shenjte quan vetem Kishen Ortodokse. Vetem keshtu mund te quhen te llogjikshme ato qe ke shkruar me pare. Une shpjegim tjeter nuk mund te jap. Eshte i vetmi shpjegim qe mund t'i japim per te mos quajtur keto pasazhe kontradiktore.


*KISHE E SHENJTE DHE APOSTOLIKE!*

Kisha u bekua/shenjterua nga gjaku i Krishtit, por u ngrit nga apostujt e Tij. Ata apostujt qe ti nuk i adhuron si shenjtore, por si njerez dosido. Jane ata apostuj, qe shkruajten edhe Dhiaten e Re qe ti me aq qejf e studion dhe deshmon.

Kisha Apostolike jane Kisha Orthodokse dhe ajo Katolike, te tjerat jane sekte te krishtera qe kane lindur pikerisht nga mohimi i trashegimise apostolike.

Albo

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *KISHE E SHENJTE DHE APOSTOLIKE!
> 
> Kisha u bekua/shenjterua nga gjaku i Krishtit, por u ngrit nga apostujt e Tij. Ata apostujt qe ti nuk i adhuron si shenjtore, por si njerez dosido. Jane ata apostuj, qe shkruajten edhe Dhiaten e Re qe ti me aq qejf e studion dhe deshmon.
> 
> Kisha Apostolike jane Kisha Orthodokse dhe ajo Katolike, te tjerat jane sekte te krishtera qe kane lindur pikerisht nga mohimi i trashegimise apostolike.*


Albo, faleminderit per pergjigjen tende te sinqerte, por qe te sqarohem pak me mire do doja te lutem te me thoje nese bie dakort me fjalet e meposhtme. 




> _Postuar më parë nga Seminarist_ 
> *Fillimisht me duhet te them se tema te tilla jane shume te mira, pasi ato vertetojne plotesisht se sa e vertete eshte qe jashte Kishes nuk ka as Kishe e as shpetim, por ka vetem disa levizje njerezore, dmth rrejdhimisht nen pushtetin djallezor, qe ose me ndergjegje, ose jo, pak rendesi ka, kerkojne tia mbushin mendjen vetes se po besojne, kur ne fakt bejne te kunderten.*

----------


## Albo

liveintwoplaces, pavaresisht se pyetja juaj nuk ka lidhje me temen qe po diskutohet, po te jap nje pergjigje te shkurter:

*NUK KA SHPETIM JASHTE KISHES SE SHENJTE DHE APOSTOLIKE!*

Nuk mund ta quash veten te Krishtere e te deshmosh qe i perket Krishtit, por ne te njejten kohe mohon dhe i qendron larg FAMILJES SE SHENJTOREVE TE KISHES qe vijne deri ne ditet tona.

Kisha eshte Trupi i Jezu Krishtit, rreth saj gjen gjithe FAMILJEN e TIJ, jo vetem ata besimtare qe jetojne sot, por edhe ata miliona qe kane jetuar para nesh.

----------


## Albo

Matrix, nuk mundem te diskutoj dot me ju per probleme qe ti i shtron jo ne aspektin fetar, por ne aspektin individual filozofik. Jezu Krishti njerezve nuk u solli Lajmin e Keq, por Lajmin e Mire prandaj une te ftoj qe energjite e tua ti harxhosh duke u ushqyer me Lajmin e Mire dhe jo me "antikrishtin", "djallin", "sistemin fetar", etj, etj.

Jezu Krishti e shkeli me kembe mbreterine e djallit, mbreterine e vdekjes, keshtu qe gezohu e lumturohu per kete, pasi edhe ti ke nje shans ne kete bote qe te shkelesh vdekjen me kembe.

Shkembi yt dhe i imi ne kete bote, eshte KISHA E SHENJTE DHE APOSTOLIKE dhe per aq kohe sa do te jemi kapur fort pas saj, Jezu Krishti nuk ka per te na braktisur as ne duart e djallit, as ne duart e antikrishtit dhe as ne duart e deshmitareve te reme kur ardhja e dyte e Krishtit te jete afer.

Albo

----------

